# Understand more about fashion!



## melliemelissa (Aug 3, 2016)

Everyone wants to stand out amongst the crowd and want to make a fashion statement. We all want to be trendsetters, the early adopters, Here I bring you some tips and tricks that will help you make a fashion statement in the most effortless way!
 
Fit/Cut: A fit-and-flare style dress is as charming because it is complimentary. The key to making a statement is carrying pieces that mitigate your figure and highlight your assets. The fit-and-flare dress works for each size and shape and, trust me!
 
Color: In a sea of little black dresses, wear the little white dress. An easy color swap from black to white can have all eyes on you. I kept mine look simple and sober with marble studs and nude accessories like designer crystal clutches.
 
Trendy take on the classics: I always notice that taking inspiration from the past could be a great way to make a statement with your wardrobe. See an example the matching short set that was made popular in the 1950s. Most of the people would never think to wear these days, but the style has made a huge comeback. The exchange short set could be a great piece which will have people thinking, that’s super cute and different!
 
Confidence: Whether or not you rock a flowing dress, denim on denim or understated chic from head to toe, the last key to is to be confident in your look to make a fashion statement. Wear what you prefer and push boundaries by owning your personal style!


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Thnaks for sharing this post. I don't have much knowledge about fashion and to improve it honestly this is the best place I guess.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Nov 10, 2016)

I have read your full article. I agreed what you have written. Do you think simplicity is the real beauty? I have seen people spending thousands of dollars on one particular product. They don’t feel confident without some products.


----------



## sandra_ly (Dec 6, 2016)

melliemelissa, you thoughts are on point, especially regarding the confidence. It's worth pointing out that you have to develop your sense of style, before trying to go after each and every new trend. If you don't know what's good for you, when you feel comfortable and confident, what are your colors, what makes it truly "you" - then there's not much point in chasing fashion waves. It could do more harm than good.

Referring to threat title, fashion cannot be learned or understood in a way like, for example, your learn maths. It's not that you learned it and it stays for good. It's more like understanding art, ...because it is art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You have to develop this perception. It's not easy and perhaps not for everyone.

Yet nowadays it's easier than ever before. Take Pinterest alone, do you know how much relevant information is in this platform alone. Not talking about TV shows, paper magazines, youtube, blogs and so on.

Take this single article about winter fashion, for example. Do you see how much everything is there: colors, patterns, materials, their mixes...  Here is another one, related to mixing patterns. Read as much as you can, follow blogs, online magazines and soon you'll get better in fashion and style understanding.


----------



## nainaseth (Nov 15, 2017)

You don’t need to have a stylist’s eye to know where you can find some pretty fashion trends. Be experimental, own it, and rock it with confidence.  :drive:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 12, 2018)

Such as useful thread! Be updated and develop a better understanding for the different aspects of an outfit and how they all work together.


----------



## daviesr123 (Apr 2, 2019)

Your article is fair use, This is a piece of very good information, seriously awesome knowledge you have for fashion.


----------



## Smilless (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you very much for the article. I'm also interested in fashion and I'm interested in the history of fashion. I often find interesting articles on the Internet. Jeans have long been a very necessary part of our everyday clothes. Now there are many different styles of jeans that will underline any figure. This article 
https://stylejeanswear.com/what-is-cowboy-cut-jeans/ has a lot of interesting information about cowboy jeans. I like the fact that the article describes what type of figure they are more suitable. It seems to me that it may be interesting to you too.


----------



## dhara (Jul 31, 2019)

Do you ever feel that you should have a standard makeup and you can follow that everyday? so this is article thta you can follow everyday .

So this best article speaks about Makeup routine that you can follow everyday. Simple

*Click*


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Kay (Nov 8, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this post honestly the best information you shared..


----------

